# How to cut the bead in 5" wide board



## Dorm57 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm looking to use some 5" pine I have for a wainscoating application. I'd like to groove a beadboard design down the middle of the board, but can't seem to find a router-moulding head toolbit to do the trick. Does anyone here have some tips on how this is done?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

molding cutter on a table saw?

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/089/sources/table-saw-molding-head/


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Magic Molder*

Amazon.com: Magic Molder P-20-3/16 Detail Pattern : popular for Beadboard!: Home Improvement


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can find the cutter head and moulding profile here.


----------



## Dorm57 (Jun 1, 2010)

Great all ... thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## hobo (Jun 20, 2010)

Sears also makes a craftsman molding cutter that fits in a table saw that you can get all kinds of knives for.


----------



## flolypops (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, it is the perfect solution for it. I have visited all the links and I am very impressed with that. I got the solution. Thanks....


----------

